# VF Intake



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

who has it and what do you think of it?


----------



## husm (Sep 4, 2006)

i have it and i had GIAC and exhaust before i got the intake. the intake def made the biggest difference by far. car pulled much harder and it sounds so good


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: VF Intake (h-townjetta)*

I have it and love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was the first engine mode I got, it's huge difference in perfomance and sound.


----------



## VAGMeister (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: VF Intake (KoF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_I have it and love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was the first engine mode I got, it's huge difference in perfomance and sound.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to hear. With all of your modifications, your car must be pretty quick.










_Modified by VAGMeister at 9:30 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: VF Intake (VAGMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGMeister* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to hear. With all of your modifications, your car must be pretty quick.










Well, it's not like some crazy gains, but my bunny pulls a LOT better now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

anyone have any CEL problems? This is the main thing that is dividing me between VF and Carbonio. Both seem to have quality products, and it seems that Carbonio doesn't tend to have many CEL problems, but I haven't heard much concerning the above about the VF Intake...


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

no CEL's here......it seems that most if not all the CEL's reported with any brand's intakes have been due to bad installs.


----------



## Hampster34 (Aug 21, 2007)

On install tighten everything down, then after ´the next couple of drives tighten it all down again no CEL, easy as that.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (Hampster34)*

I like this intake. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gangzai (Aug 23, 2007)

hey
i went to the VF engineering website and i dont see them selling a CAI for 2.5L Rabbit. i can only find it for the GTI. do we use the same CAI? 
please reply thanks
and would u recommend installing it yourself or bring it to a shop? cuz i got to install my cup kit and HIDS as well


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (gangzai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gangzai* »_hey
i went to the VF engineering website and i dont see them selling a CAI for 2.5L Rabbit. i can only find it for the GTI. do we use the same CAI? 
please reply thanks
and would u recommend installing it yourself or bring it to a shop? cuz i got to install my cup kit and HIDS as well


No it's not the same CAI, don't buy the GTI one. Install is easy, just DIY, takes about 45 min http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gangzai (Aug 23, 2007)

if it is not the same as the GTI one. then do you have a link to the rabbit one?! because i dont seem to see it on the VF engineering site.

thanks so much in advance


----------



## rishsn (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (gangzai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gangzai* »_if it is not the same as the GTI one. then do you have a link to the rabbit one?! because i dont seem to see it on the VF engineering site.
thanks so much in advance

http://www.vf-accessories.com/...t.php


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rishsn)*

Here it is with free shipping on our website. http://www.bshspeedshop.com/st...age=1
We've got a new batch on their way to us, we seem to sell out quickly so if you want one now Id suggest pre-ordering. We dont charge untill we ship so you wont be out of the money untill its ready to go. This just secures your place in line. 
-Phill


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Phil, It is my understanding that VW recognized the 07(-) intakes were a significant performance issue and corrected it on the 08's. My Q: Has anyone tested this intake on the '08 yet? 
Results?


----------



## ssd-spec (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: VF Intake (h-townjetta)*

http://s122.photobucket.com/al...v.flv
Enough said!


----------



## CA dub (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: VF Intake (ssd-spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ssd-spec* »_http://s122.photobucket.com/al...v.flv
Enough said!

Sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

